# Bought Anything In USA on Your Hols?



## floridaregular (Jun 30, 2009)

as a family we go the Florida every year as the kids love it and the big kid that takes them enjoys it just as much:thumb:.
If you've never been, save and go then I guarantee you'll go again and again!

So have any of you bought anything for detailing that was cheaper over there?
18 years ago I bought a Hifonics amp and it was less than half the price over there.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I wish airlines in the US still allowed 2 peices of luggage as standard (well Delta didn't last month). I hit a few shops looking for megs 105 and 205 plus a few other things but nowhere had them I did call in to a walmart. In most shops stuff was the same price in $ as it is in pounds so gold class was $15 we pay £15 so it is cheaper I did pick up a mothers polishing ball mini for when Im doing wheels, I saw them in a fuel station just outside Dallas for about $8 and they had the power cone I wish I had bought them as everywhere else wanted $25 for them. Walmart in LA prices were crazy an example








yeah thats $6 for a half gallon bottle of gold class and most of the other stuff was a lot cheaper also.

We had already bought another case for the return trip to fit all the other stuff we had bought in and had no room for any more stuff I was gutted I could have spent a fortune. Buying an extra case would have been the solution but the $50 excess baggage and cost of the case would have wiped out any saveings. The Dollar was $1.6 per £1 so got as good as it has been but most things still worked out cheaper.


----------



## floridaregular (Jun 30, 2009)

The only airline that does allow 2 case each with I think it's 23kg is Virgin, however I think there in the process of doing away with that as well now, thus unless you’re going premium or 1st class it's one case each.

fortunately for us we have 2 small kids who are each allowed 1 case (should be the scenario next may when we go) so one soft bag will have their car seats in which will leave us with 1 bag left to bring goodies back in as we usually get all our stuff in 2 cases for all 4 of us.

We also find around Florida that whatever you pay in pounds in the UK is the same in dollars in the US.

I tend to take 6 T shirts, 2 pairs of shorts, 1 pair of trainers and then half a dozen pairs of socks, then I do my usual round of new clothes in the outlet places e.g. Lacoste T's are £20. I actual got a bargain one last year that cost me £12.5 over there and then I saw the same one in a Lacoste shop in the Metro Centre for £110.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

thats a shame if virgin stop the 2x bags...spose its bound to happen sooner or later

ive bought back mountains of stuff over the years , car radios , amps , speakers , tools , cleaning gear , clothes , shoes blah blah


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

I know what you mean about walmart, I paid 13 dollars for the meguiars smooth surface kit, think its about 25quid over here and also got some megs ultimate quik detailer for 9 dollars and other bits and bobs, Walmart is so much better than our asdas for example...you can even buy cars!!!!


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

I got a Mickey Mouse from Disney !!!!


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

first thing i bought when i hit san francisco was an ipod and transmitter for the drive to yosemite and vegas!! Long way listening to yankee radio!! 
Much much cheaper...

that megs price is insane!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Megs gold class paste wax has gone up in price over there this year, as has allot of things in general. I usually pick up a tin at about $8 in walmart but a couple of weeks ago it was $14, Cleaner Wax is a real bargain however, $5 for a tin and has been for a good few years. That shampoo was also $5!! Def some bargains to be had still, but gone are the days of over 2 dollars to the pound, now that was a good couple of years!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I always pop a few things in my case .................





































Autogeek.net is my friend..............:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Buzz Lightyear from Disneyland.


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

I claim the prize for No1 saddo. I once brought back a gallon of oil and a gallon of distilled water for topping up my battery! My brother used to bring back "original" Toyota oil filters for his own servicing....


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I got my first iPod from walmart and I regard it as one of my most important detailing tools. Cant work without some decent tunes on


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

My brother is in Vegas at the moment, anything nearby i can get him to pick up??


----------



## Poolie (Sep 19, 2009)

Were going to Florida in November, any advice on where to buy some goodies.
I know Walmart will have the usual Meg's stuff, but are there any specialists in the Orlando area. The only thing Ive found so far is the big RV showroom in Kissimee that sells 303 Aerospace protectant.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> My brother is in Vegas at the moment, anything nearby i can get him to pick up??


The stores stocked the megs retail range and a few detailer/pro items like #7 I would have bought some clay back but I have a decent stock of it. and it looks like C4 on the xray at the airport so they open your bags.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

little john said:


> The stores stocked the megs retail range and a few detailer/pro items like #7 I would have bought some clay back but I have a decent stock of it. and it looks like C4 on the xray at the airport so they open your bags.


Lol, I can imagine someone being held at gun point and questioned over that, I wouldn't even thought twice about it! :lol:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Poolie said:


> Were going to Florida in November, any advice on where to buy some goodies.
> I know Walmart will have the usual Meg's stuff, but are there any specialists in the Orlando area. The only thing Ive found so far is the big RV showroom in Kissimee that sells 303 Aerospace protectant.


just got back, if you are visiting busch gardens there is proper auto care about 10 minutes away, thats where i gat aload of bits, megs 105,205, lake country pads, black wow, etc, etc, have a look at there website as it is just a warehouse with office at the front but they where happy enough to let me come and have a look and buy what i wanted, top fellas with a wealth of know how, also walmart as mentioned


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

they also do the areospace protectant, and its on offer!!


----------



## Poolie (Sep 19, 2009)

georgeandpeppa said:


> just got back, if you are visiting busch gardens there is proper auto care about 10 minutes away, thats where i gat aload of bits, megs 105,205, lake country pads, black wow, etc, etc, have a look at there website as it is just a warehouse with office at the front but they where happy enough to let me come and have a look and buy what i wanted, top fellas with a wealth of know how, also walmart as mentioned


I might do that, were thinking of going down to Busch Gardens this year as its been quite a few years since weve been. Do you know the website address or the name of the company.
Cheers,
Poolie


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

www.properautocare.com i think, if not try googling the name will come up.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

er, its come up as a link dont know how i did it but its there


----------



## Poolie (Sep 19, 2009)

georgeandpeppa said:


> www.properautocare.com i think, if not try googling the name will come up.


Might have to "get lost" on the way to Busch Gardens and pick up some stuff.
Thanks


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

no prob, its a small shop front took me a couple of passes before finding it but well worth it, google map was a big help


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi All :wave:

I've been going to Florida (Orlando) for the last 9 years and the visits to Walmart where I would get lost with all the brilliant detailing products.

It's here that I suppose started me on this manic detailing journey.

Been to Busch most times too and not know about the Auto Care place will go next year.

I was disapointed this year at Walmart though as the shelves were empty compared to the other years.

At the Florida Mall go to Sears in the lower level they have excellent tools and other bits.

Is there an Auto Care place in Orlando, I would have though with the area size there would have to be?

The biggest Walmart is in Kissimmee on the 192 next to the Aribian Knights.

I sooooo much love Orlando.

I have around 2000 photos of the place :doublesho

Stuart :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

LOL that walmart is huge!! brought meguiars gold class shampoo for 6 dollars for the big bottle, think the only properautocare place is by busch gardens, looked at there contact us bit on there site and it seemed the only place listed, but no harm in asking them.


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

floridaregular said:


> The only airline that does allow 2 case each with I think it's 23kg is Virgin, however I think there in the process of doing away with that as well now, thus unless you're going premium or 1st class it's one case each.


American Airlines still allow two cases per person :thumb:

Gareth


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Do they combine weights of the cases, or are you allowed the same per case? We were dissapointed in our last flights a couple weeks ago....looking to use another company next time. Gotta love Florida though, im depressed untill i go back


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Autogeek.net who are based in Stuart, Florida are great for almost everything, Autoquest stock Duragloss, Ecklers corvette parts stock Zaino, The automotive candystore stock Zymol & Meg's (Next door to autogeek), Pepboys stock Meg's #7, #26, *Brinkmanns* and a few others. As you can see from the pic's on pg 1 I like the odd haul.

Any more info just post or PM me.

Howard


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

whats the cons to ordering from the states to the uk?


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

Lots of AppleCrumble and Fitch for me from America.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

HC1001 said:


> Autogeek.net who are based in Stuart, Florida are great for almost everything, Autoquest stock Duragloss, Ecklers corvette parts stock Zaino, The automotive candystore stock Zymol & Meg's (Next door to autogeek), Pepboys stock Meg's #7, #26, *Brinkmanns* and a few others. As you can see from the pic's on pg 1 I like the odd haul.
> 
> Any more info just post or PM me.
> 
> Howard


I'm sure I passed a Pepboys in Kissimmee a couple of years ago but never found out then what it was.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

DanSN117 said:


> Lots of AppleCrumble and Fitch for me from America.


Me too Dan,

The smell in there is magic and the gear is excellent.

Im like a big Jessie running up to the Florida Mall, the only place I go shopping is the Good Old USA :lol:

Stuart :thumb:


----------



## floridaregular (Jun 30, 2009)

got to agree with you stuart i'm exactly the same Florida Mall, Premium (Lacoste & ****) & Prime Outlets they all have clothes bargains. it's so strange though because the wife loves shopping & buying in the UK tends to just look in Florida.

anybody interested in going to Florida/Orlando has got to go on http://www.thedibb.co.uk forums
you are warned though it's as addicitive as the web site:wall:!!

regards

andy


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

DanSN117 said:


> Lots of AppleCrumble and Fitch for me from America.


Me too and loads of Hollister aswell, love the stuff.............:thumb:


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

floridaregular said:


> got to agree with you stuart i'm exactly the same Florida Mall, Premium (Lacoste & ****) & Prime Outlets they all have clothes bargains. it's so strange though because the wife loves shopping & buying in the UK tends to just look in Florida.
> 
> anybody interested in going to Florida/Orlando has got to go on http://www.thedibb.co.uk forums
> you are warned though it's as addicitive as the web site:wall:!!
> ...


Oh Dear,

It's already in my fav's, all your fault Andy.

Now I'm looking at my photo album's on screen too.

Just can't help it :lol:

" A whole new world" la, la la :doublesho


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

georgeandpeppa said:


> LOL that walmart is huge!! brought meguiars gold class shampoo for 6 dollars for the big bottle, think the only properautocare place is by busch gardens, looked at there contact us bit on there site and it seemed the only place listed, but no harm in asking them.


just started a thread about that exact some offer 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138415

$6 vs £14.99 it's an absolute steal. And you're right that walmart is massive. Just when i thought i'd reached the end. They had a garden centre going even further lol !


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Detailed Obsession said:


> American Airlines still allow two cases per person :thumb:
> 
> Gareth


I have been using Virgin for a while now first from Gatwick but now Glasgow since they started flying from there.

To go next year the price has skyrocketed (excuse the pun ).

With the discount they still want £980 per person :doublesho :doublesho.

Glasgow does get hammered with surcharges by all airlines.

Virgin this year was £750 per person.

Don't know what we will do for next year, someone should remind Richard we have a credit crunch on and nae body has any dosh 

Stuart.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

we managed to get a great deal when we booked in may for september

2 adults + 1 child Virgin Atlantic premium economy return flights from manchester to orlando for just over £2,300 for all 3 of us.

Not sure if it was a case of right time or whatever, but the same flights now around the same time are about £1600 each


----------



## floridaregular (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey up all,
The wife is a TA and used to manage her own shop.
However since having the 2nd child she's worked from home and as such is always monitoring the flights.
The trend appears to be that the price for flights is defo going up for next year.
I’ll let you all know if there are any bargains if you want though?


----------



## Poolie (Sep 19, 2009)

rtjc said:


> Do they combine weights of the cases, or are you allowed the same per case? We were dissapointed in our last flights a couple weeks ago....looking to use another company next time. Gotta love Florida though, im depressed untill i go back


I would love to know the answer to this question.
Ive checked the virgin website and it says

"Two pieces of luggage per passenger, each weighing up to 23kg (50lbs). When added together, the three dimensions of any piece of luggage must not exceed 158cm (62in)."

This reads to me that each passenger can take two bags each weighing 23kg, making a total allowance of 46kg per person.
Can anyone confirm this?

Cheers


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Poolie said:


> I would love to know the answer to this question.
> Ive checked the virgin website and it says
> 
> "Two pieces of luggage per passenger, each weighing up to 23kg (50lbs). When added together, the three dimensions of any piece of luggage must not exceed 158cm (62in)."
> ...


This is correct you are allowed 2 pieces each so long as each one is not over 23KG, it's due to the baggage handlers not lifting any single item over a certain weight.

Believe me the wife uses the allowance to the max :lol:

Stuart


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

floridaregular said:


> Hey up all,
> The wife is a TA and used to manage her own shop.
> However since having the 2nd child she's worked from home and as such is always monitoring the flights.
> The trend appears to be that the price for flights is defo going up for next year.
> I'll let you all know if there are any bargains if you want though?


Yes please let us know.

I have not booked for next year as I will just not pay those stupid prices which pains me so :lol:

Stuart


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

floridaregular said:


> Hey up all,
> The wife is a TA and used to manage her own shop.
> However since having the 2nd child she's worked from home and as such is always monitoring the flights.
> The trend appears to be that the price for flights is defo going up for next year.
> I'll let you all know if there are any bargains if you want though?


What was the shop? I do 95% of my work in travel agencies all over the country includeing quite a few places up that way. Still do occasionally. I have also done a bit of work for some of the homeworking companies. One former shop worker set up on her own working from home when the company closed due to retirement and she is makeing about the same number of bookings as the shop used to make but now it goes in her pocket she is the 2nd biggest earner in the company, the first is another customer of mine who also closed their shop due to the landlord makeing a decent offer to buy their lease back.

I remember thinking that £450 per person was expensive for 2 or 3 weeks in Florida. We went a few years ago via Las Vegas flights were £500 each and then hotel was £300 for 10 days plus another £200 for car hire. The problem with the states is you need so many extra bags for the return journey.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

After reading this thread late last night. 

I was dreaming of shopping in the states most of the night, buying lots of car detailing equipment!! need I say when I woke up I was quite disapointed (


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

stuart1164 said:


> This is correct you are allowed 2 pieces each so long as each one is not over 23KG, it's due to the baggage handlers not lifting any single item over a certain weight.
> 
> Believe me the wife uses the allowance to the max :lol:
> 
> Stuart





Poolie said:


> I would love to know the answer to this question.
> Ive checked the virgin website and it says
> 
> "Two pieces of luggage per passenger, each weighing up to 23kg (50lbs). When added together, the three dimensions of any piece of luggage must not exceed 158cm (62in)."
> ...


Only until the 25th of November

Its being reduced to one bag for economy class as of the 25th

http://www.virgin-atlantic.com/en/gb/passengerinformation/baggage/newpolicy.jsp

Premium economy gets shafted too. When we flew last week we got the current allowance of 2 x 32kg suitcases. As of the 25th of Nov, we get allowed 2 x 23 kg suitcases, the old economy allowance


----------



## floridaregular (Jun 30, 2009)

little john said:


> What was the shop? I do 95% of my work in travel agencies all over the country includeing quite a few places up that way. Still do occasionally. I have also done a bit of work for some of the homeworking companies. One former shop worker set up on her own working from home when the company closed due to retirement and she is makeing about the same number of bookings as the shop used to make but now it goes in her pocket she is the 2nd biggest earner in the company, the first is another customer of mine who also closed their shop due to the landlord makeing a decent offer to buy their lease back.
> 
> Littlejohn,
> She used to work for Thomson's (formally Lunn Poly). She was the manager in Billingham, assistant in Middlesbrough & Coulby Newham.
> ...


----------



## barrym-usa (May 17, 2009)

There are not many places here in Orlando that you can buy detailing stuff OTC. Your best bet is to order it online and have it shipped to your hotel/condo. As people have already mentioned, PAC and AG are both located here in Florida, and are well worth the drive. PAC is closer to Orlando, but AG is a lot bigger and has a much better range of products.

As far as buying OTC products, Walmart & Target will probably be the cheapest, but they will have less products than places like Advance Auto Parts, Pepboys, NAPA, or AutoZone. (If you look at the photos posted above by HC1001, pretty much all of the products in the last picture can be purchased OTC at any of the auto stores.)

I think Carquest still sell the duragloss products, and there are also a few paint specialist stores that sell Meguairs Detailer and Mirror Glaze lines.

If anybody has any questions on where to get particular items let me know and I can try and help you out.

barry


----------



## ghostdunks (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a quick note here. In Oz, Zaino products are super expensive, so I toyed with the idea of buying a whole ton of zaino stuff I wanted when I was over in the US and just bringing it back with me. 

Had heard a few "issues" with this, something about the zaino not "flying" well...emailed Sal Zaino about it and his reply was :

Via Ground is the best way....
Temp change and pressurizing is bad for any polish type product


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

My folks brought me back from Florida (1994) a front and a rear bumper for a classic VW beetle. They got it on the flight and booked it on as golf clubs. They also brought me back loads of other stuff. Shocks, carpet and headlining sets and a few engine parts from Fisher Buggies in FLA..


----------

